# 10 5 1/2 week old white shepherd pups are dirty



## Wildrat (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello,
My Wolfus had pups, a bunch of them. They were white now they are turning brown because they can't stay out of poop. They are in a large room but seem to find the poop get it on their feet go play and turn each other brown. I keep the poop cleaned up as soon as I see it. 10 pups poop 24 hours a day. 
I tried washing a couple with baby shampoo but it did not get their fur totally white.
What can I use to wash them or should I bother since they will likely turn brown again. 
You can see the brown tinge in the pic.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Maybe you should breed sable dogs, then you can't tell if they are covered in poop

Good luck with your issue. I would imagine you probably shouldn't wash the pups too frequently. Can't be good for their skin.

That picture is adorable. She looks like she has had enough of them.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

Baby wipes?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

set up a llitter box so they will have a separated area to poop/potty in. They are smart enough that it won't be a play area, and make sure you clean up often.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes, 10 puppies poop a LOT. 

7 puppies do too. This time, I had to have them mostly inside, so I started with newspapers. Newspapers get ripe really fast when 7 puppies are pooping and peeing their guts out. I increased the area and the newspapers. Nope. Yuck. 

I picked up the newspapers and put down cedar chips. They have a doggy door to the outside and put down cedar chips out there too. It improved the smell immensely and the puppies took all the pooping outside. Yay. win-win. 

Those puppies look pretty big. They should be able to go home soon. I have black and tans, so I don't know about the white staying white. I would think that the white would come back after a bath. Are you sure the pups just do not have some of their coloring coming in? I use oatmeal shampoo on puppies. 

Good luck.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

No advice but the pups look big, fat and sassy. Momma did a good job. Are you going to keep one?


----------



## Wildrat (Sep 4, 2012)

They eat like horses. 20 pounds of puppy chow in six days.
When you say a litter box, do you mean like a cat pan with that cat stuff in it? I'm not a cat person I don't know what that clay kind of stuff is called.
The dogs turning brown is not their color coming in, it's poop. 
Poop is running me ragged. I am always cleaning up poop. In the morning I get up at 0430-0500 and clean the kitchen for an hour or more. I am getting good at cleaning up poop but it is a constant job. They are pretty much weaned from Mom now and on dry pup food. I bring Wolfus in to keep them occupied while I clean but she is on to me. LOL


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Poopie puppies, well, no one believes us when we try to tell people it's a lot of work, LOL! 

Sometimes you can use a small kiddie pool and fill it with cedar chips. But what I find is that it is easier to get them into an area outside loaded down with wood chips, for a couple of days, then bring them back in and offer just a small area with the wood chips, and the rest without them. If they do their business in the chips, awesome. If not, then plan B. Obviously that techniques is tougher in the winter. But maybe it isn't very cold where you are.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Use pine chips/shavings in a large litter box. NOT the cat litter! Start training them to the shavings. My breeder did that. It was easy to house train him after that.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I prefer cedar as it is a natural insect repellent. Some pups are sensitive to the cedar so you might have to experiment. And cedar makes the puppies smell so good.


----------



## Wildrat (Sep 4, 2012)

I keep thinking it's too cold to bring them outside and wet. I guess I need to build a pen outside for them to go in, otherwise I'd never catch ten puppies.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes, you can get a pen from TSC if you have them for about $300. 6- 5'wide, 6'high panels. And you can use the house or garage side to make it larger. I would use two pens for a litter of ten, and I would get an x-pen as well, because, yes, it is hard to get out of the pen when they are all clambering to get out too. I put a section of x-pen 30" is a good height across the gate area. I open the gate area and step over the x-pen to clean the area give them food and water, etc. 

How cold is it? Here it is too cold, but then it is anywhere from 0-40 degrees, and can move 20 degrees or more in a day. Winter litters are tough. 

Here is my pen:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...s/581785-theyre-five-weeks-old-yesterday.html


----------



## Wildrat (Sep 4, 2012)

It's been anywhere from 40-60 here and just wet. We do have TSC here and they had there pen on sale the other day. I don't think it needs to be 6 foot tall for these buzzards. I was thinking of 2x4 fence wire and making an area for them. Only problem is when it rains all the wood chips will be down at the street. 
All very good ideas gives me something to think about but what about cleaning them. Baby shampoo did not work well, plus when they started shivering I quit washing them. The ones I did wash had the brown tinge back after wrestling with the others. Maybe I should stop worrying about it so much, but they are so pretty when they are white.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Look in the poultry section for a lower square feeding tub. One puppies can get in and out of. That should work well for a litter box.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

cedar chips may turn them red?

perhaps message some WGSD breeders...

sounds like they need a ton more space and they may be harder to crate/housebreak if they already don't mind poop all over them and throughout their living areas.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes, WGSD owners might be able to help with what to clean them with. Never considered the cedar chips turning them red though. Mine are mostly black at this age. Could be a good explanation for why the puppies look poopie?


----------



## Wildrat (Sep 4, 2012)

After reading all of this I made some changes last night in their room. The room is 10x10 with access to my screen porch. It seemed they liked pooping near the gate, furthest point from their sleeping area. So I reversed the areas which they took to quickly as soon as I put their bed down. I got up last night about one and cleaned up poop and this morning they were all curled up in their new spot and looking much cleaner. 
I will look at TSC for the poultry feeding pan. I have chickens also and don't recall seeing anything like that in our TSC but I will look again today since I will be that way.
It is so much easier to enjoy your herd of raptors when they are not poop colored. LOL
Thank You all for your advice.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Or look for a shower pan from a home improvement store. Though it may be too pricey if you won't be breeding more than this litter.


----------



## Wildrat (Sep 4, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> Or look for a shower pan from a home improvement store. Though it may be too pricey if you won't be breeding more than this litter.


 I may breed her once more after I spend some time in rehab from a poop fetish I am being forced to develop. LOL I forgot all about the shower pans.


----------

